#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  What movie made you cry?

## Bhavya

Sometimes there are tearjerker movies that make you weep,The Fault in Our Stars and Titanic are one of those movies that made me cry. Can you guys tell me the most unexpectedly sad movie that made you cry recently?

----------


## Prasath

Theri, raja rani & mersal. these movies made me cry.

----------


## Bhavya

> Theri, raja rani & mersal. these movies made me cry.


These three movies have sentimental scenes. So, Atley made you cry  :Wink:

----------

